# Meet Herbie !



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

I began feeding this turtle last year & was amazed at how tame he became. He would come "running" (... well) when he saw me coming out of the house. Through the Winter (... well) he disappeared --- so even here in Florida, turtles apparently hibernate. I did not know if I would ever see him again, but _he's baaaack,_ he remembers me just as though he saw me yesterday, and he _loves _blueberries !


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

What a great friend you have! Around here there used to be desert tortoises that would hibernate and come out every year, too. They are now illegal to keep as pets, but when I was young people would put a dog tag through their shell.


----------



## Tucker57 (Nov 20, 2010)

I keep several box turtles in a pen in my backyard - I've had them for years. At my old house they had actually reproduced, but since I moved about 7 years ago I've not had any successful hatchings. There is something about turtles that I just love, and you're right - they remember me from year to year and come over to greet me (knowing I usually come bearing cat food or strawberries) when I look into the pen. Every spring I look for them to start coming out of the ground. It's a little like "night of the living dead!"

The one in your photo is beautiful - what kind is it?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I used to feed my desert tortoise dandylions. I was a kid, so I would go around the neighborhood and collect them from everyone's yard. He loved those.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Tucker57 said:


> ... The one in your photo is beautiful - what kind is it?


I don't know for sure; I think it's a "box turtle" (don't know the scientific name), and I suppose there are several varieties. Guess I'll have to do a bit of research, lol. 

This turtle is completely wild & free (not in a pen or fence). It is nice to know that our yard suits his fancy. Didn't really expect to see him this year, but I was very happy to see him again.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

species:
Terrapene carolina bauri
aka The Florida Box Turtle
Florida box turtle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

